# This is my life



## MeJoho (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi guys, so my name is Johannes and I live in Denmark.

I have a thought about life.
Live it and enjoy it.

Classical music is a big part of my life.
My dream is to play piano concerts.

atm. I'm 18 years old and there is no way, NO WAY
that I'm going to sit on a chair on an office in this life.

I'm going all the way, no matter what. 
I wanna be the best.

I haven't played in almost 3 years because
I had problems. I played too much, let's just say that.

But now I'm back at full speed, and I'm going to take
3 years at a school with a lot of music, and after that
I hope I have enough experience to get on the Danish
Music Conservatory.

If all fails, I'm going to move to Hawaii and live my life.
I'm not a regular person, who just do as he's supposed to do.

Life is not determined in advance. You choose how to live it.

I love Yuja Wang




Kylelandry
http://www.youtube.com/kylelandry
Victor Borge




And a lot of others.

But I want to make my own career too.

Because I didn't play for 3 years I'm a little behind
but atm. I'm playing stuff like Wedding at Troldhaugen - Grieg
and Clair De Lune - Debussy.
I play many hours every day.

I don't know if I will be able to live by playng
piano, but I sure hope so.

I want to go all the way.

tl;dr I just wanted to share my thoughts.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

I wish you all the best!


----------



## Merve (Jun 7, 2012)

Good luck on your path 

Not to sound defensive but "I'm not a regular person, who just do as he's supposed to do." -> Working in an office isn't just doing what you're "supposed" to do... My work is on computational neuroscience so I spend a lot of time in my office, but there is nothing else I'd rather be doing  I hope one day you get to a position where you can also think the same about your job.


----------



## Abracadabra (Jun 6, 2012)

The purpose of life is to make your dreams come true. :tiphat:

By all means pursue them and don't let anyone discourage you!


----------



## Abracadabra (Jun 6, 2012)

Merve said:


> I hope one day you get to a position where you can also think the same about your job.


There's no reason why his job can't be sitting at a piano. 

Everyone doesn't need to become a neuroscientist. That's your dream, not his. In fact, if there's nothing else you'd rather be doing then clearly you've found your dream. Let him find his.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Wish you luck ...
I'm a wasted talent .. I've also planned if I failed epic, I go to rural areas to live or go to the mountains! It will be better than being a beggar or get a crappy worthless job!


----------



## Abracadabra (Jun 6, 2012)

Arsakes said:


> Wish you luck ...
> I'm a wasted talent .. I've also planned if I failed epic, I go to rural areas to live or go to the mountains! It will be better than being a beggar or get a crappy worthless job!


That was my strategy too, and now I'm a failure living in the mountains. :lol:

However, my life's dream wasn't to become a musician. My life's dream was to become a theoretical physicist working on cutting edge theories at places like NASA, Fermilab, or today it would be the Large Hadron Collider I guess.

I actually came very close to that dream! I did work for companies doing laboratory research for NASA, Boeing, Lockheed, the military and many other high-tech ventures. But they were always sub-contracting companies, never the "real thing".

Finally I move to the country and actually became a college professor teaching physics, mathematics, and computer science for a very small rural college. That was a very enjoyable and rewarding career too. I had to retire from that due to health reasons, unfortunately.

I can't complain. I had a taste of my dream. Even though I never really got to join in with the real theoretical physicists. At least I get to read their books and watch their video documentaries.

I'm happy living in the country in my little cottage. 

It was a great safety net!

At least I'm not stuck in the city running a street cleaning machine in the wee hours of the morning just to pay my rent.

I can also play my saxophone, trumpet, or drums at any time of day or night and not have to worry about the neighbors! Only one neighbor can be seen from my cottage, and he says that he never hears me practicing. So evidently he's far enough away that sound doesn't carry that far.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

i'dd rather sit in an office and play mini putt all day.


----------



## Merve (Jun 7, 2012)

Abracadabra said:


> There's no reason why his job can't be sitting at a piano.
> 
> Everyone doesn't need to become a neuroscientist. That's your dream, not his. In fact, if there's nothing else you'd rather be doing then clearly you've found your dream. Let him find his.


I thought it was clear that I meant I hope he is one day doing whatever it is that he loves and is completely satisfied. By no means did I try to imply that what I'm doing is what everyone should be doing, that would be ridiculous....


----------



## MeJoho (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks guys.
I hope to play in other countries too when time comes.



Merve said:


> Good luck on your path
> 
> Not to sound defensive but "I'm not a regular person, who just do as he's supposed to do." -> Working in an office isn't just doing what you're "supposed" to do... My work is on computational neuroscience so I spend a lot of time in my office, but there is nothing else I'd rather be doing  I hope one day you get to a position where you can also think the same about your job.


Sorry it wasn't meant like that. But I think you understand.
If sitting in an office is what people like, it's ofcourse what
they shall do.
It's just not my type of person.

What I mean is that I rather have no money
or children than having both but a sad life.
Offices makes me sad 



Arsakes said:


> Wish you luck ...
> I'm a wasted talent .. I've also planned if I failed epic, I go to rural areas to live or go to the mountains! It will be better than being a beggar or get a crappy worthless job!


^So much that.

also, I am:
Pianist
Solipsist
Existential nihilist


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

I wish you luck! If you love what you do and work hard at it, I have no doubt you will go places. Work not only hard, but intelligently. Never be satisfied with your playing, always look to improve and try new things.


----------



## MeJoho (Feb 14, 2012)

StevenOBrien said:


> I wish you luck! If you love what you do and work hard at it, I have no doubt you will go places. Work not only hard, but intelligently. Never be satisfied with your playing, always look to improve and try new things.


Thanks, I will try my best.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I agree with the others; follow your passion. But be open to where it leads you. I've always loved music, but all that manual dexterity opened the door for me to become a court reporter, and I love that job. I didn't see that path when I was 18. 

In contrast, I have a friend who spent 10 years playing pickup gigs around LA, and in despair with his life and dead-end music career, he moved to Nashville, where he came up with the idea to form a prog rock band. Now he lives in a $4 million house. 

So we're both passionate and we both ended up where we wanted to be, despite some strange detours.


----------



## Abracadabra (Jun 6, 2012)

Merve said:


> I thought it was clear that I meant I hope he is one day doing whatever it is that he loves and is completely satisfied. By no means did I try to imply that what I'm doing is what everyone should be doing, that would be ridiculous....


Sorry, my apologies. I grossly misunderstood your post. I stand guilty as charged. :tiphat:


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Lots of Luck!!! I'm sure you'll get where you want to be.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Your thoughts are certainly unusal, MeJoho.

Best of luck anyway. Go ahead and live your strange life.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

MeJoho, the things you say remind me of some quote in Cervante's _Don Quixote_. I looked for it online but it eludes me. However this quote is similar. That book is full of such quotes that describe what you're kind of describing, a need to get away from conformity. I can understand what you're saying:

"I know who I am and who I may be, if I choose."

Anyway, I hope you can be happy, I think that elusive thing is the aim of all people, we all have our dreams.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

We live in a world where even a stable office job is becoming a pipe dream. 

But good luck with your thing. I look forward to seeing you on TV protesting.


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

Good luck with the project.

None of us are regular. But the Wal Mart shoppers are close. You can find them on you tube.

I'm as smart as the average person with a graduate degree. I see what you mean with the desk. I have a desk and a lab. I've spent 30 years in industry. Let us say 10 years on the lab side and 20 at the desk next door. If I did not have the lab I could not stand it either.


----------



## MeJoho (Feb 14, 2012)

Sid James said:


> MeJoho, the things you say remind me of some quote in Cervante's _Don Quixote_. I looked for it online but it eludes me. However this quote is similar. That book is full of such quotes that describe what you're kind of describing, a need to get away from conformity. I can understand what you're saying:
> 
> "I know who I am and who I may be, if I choose."
> 
> Anyway, I hope you can be happy, I think that elusive thing is the aim of all people, we all have our dreams.


That's a nice quote.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

This way of thinking doesn't seem unusual to me. At all. But it's still great. If you're okay with making sacrifices, I guess (I'm already experiencing it and I've just finished high school last year....).

Good luck.


----------



## Abracadabra (Jun 6, 2012)

Praeludium said:


> This way of thinking doesn't seem unusual to me. At all.


Truly. It's the way everyone should be thinking really. Everyone needs to pursue their dreams.

Besides, seeking a mundane office job doesn't even represent security anymore. So it can't even be viewed as a safer path. So may as well pursue your dream! Of course, if a person's dream is to sit in an office they should certainly pursue that too.

I had a dream last night that I was basically forced to go out and play saxophone in a lounge just to "get by". :lol:

People would applaud and then make paper airplanes out of food stamps and throw them at me on the stage. I was hungrily gathering them up off the floor. Today I decided to practice the saxophone just in case the dream was a premonition.


----------

